# IWISS Copper tube fittings and tool



## edisonz (Oct 13, 2017)

I'm looking for an opinion on Iwiss (viega /propress) hand tool and fittings.
Trying to cheepout on Rigid propress tool :devil3:

Anyone had some experience with this?


----------



## CT-18 (Jun 27, 2016)

What does Viega say about the tool. I my self would not want to go cheap when it comes to this. The downside could get soggy.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

What a money maker the Ridgid propress tool, why go cheap?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

If it works and the use of it does not void viega warranty thenwhy not. I could see them not being that useful in some tight spots. In my limited year of propress use, i was always surprised at the tight space i could end up getting the propress and/or special jaws we had could get into. I bet it will become tiresome if you're doing a lot of joints on a job with that manual one depending on how the tool is designed.

Ps. Could be good to have as backup to the Rigid propress tool. Ya know just in case someone forgets to charge the batteries or drops it on a job with one crimp remaining.


----------



## Florida Plumber (Aug 27, 2017)

My arms look sore from just looking at that tool. I second what was stated about getting the propress gun into tight spaces. I would not even bother getting the hand operated one, if you had to press a lot of fittings I would think it would take forever with that thing.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Florida Plumber said:


> My arms look sore from just looking at that tool. I second what was stated about getting the propress gun into tight spaces. I would not even bother getting the hand operated one, if you had to press a lot of fittings I would think it would take forever with that thing.



I agree ... this tool would kill you after a full day of pressing down on it... reminds me of the Wirsbo hand tool working on 3/4 pipe all day long


----------

